# NOKIA 6111 Zahlenfolge



## andyK (12. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, aber da es sich bei der Nokia-Software auch um eine Programmiersprache handelt, versuch ich es einfach mal hier. 

Zu meinem Problem:
Urplötzlich viel bei meinem 6111 das Display aus. Es leuchtet zwar, aber zeigt nichts mehr an. - Ein Datenkabel habe ich auch nicht.
Hat von euch vielleicht jemand dieses Handy und kann mir die Zahlenfolge geben, so dass ich die Einträge vom Telefon auf die Sim speichern kann?

Also zum Beispiel 5-7-3-1 zum kopieren... Keine Ahnung. 

Ich bin euch wirklich über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Lg Andy


----------

